# VBS Schleifen Problem ?



## padder77 (8. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen , 

hab hier ein VBS Code der zeigt mir in einer Form den unten angegebenen Text an  " Hier ist der Text drin? "wenn ich auf den Button klicke. Mit dem Button starte ich Sub Losung().  Möchte diesen Code jetzt so erweitern das bei jedem klick auf den Button ein anderer Text erscheint. Also beim erst klick Text eins " Hier ist der Text drin? " dann Text zwei "......." undsoweiter. Hab da keine Ahnung wie ich das umsetzen soll mit einer Bedingung oder Schleife oder   

Vielen Dank für eine Idee oder einen Lösungsansatz 



Option Explicit 

Sub Losung() 
Dim objFrmLos 
Set objFrmLos = Applets("Losung").Forms("Form1").Pages("PAGE1").Controls 

objFrmLos("textfeld").Text = " Hier ist der Text drin? " 

Set objFrmLos = Nothing 
End Sub


----------



## MedRamBO (10. November 2007)

Vielleicht kannst du eine Variable hinzufügen die du als Zähler benutzt:

if (variable == 0) goto Lösung1
if (variable == 1) goto Lösung2

und in den einzelnen Lösungen musst du dann natürlich die Variable um 1 erhöhen, dass beim nächsten Durchlauf Lösung 2 aufgerufen wird.. das geht dann immer so weiter.

Was ich mit If geschrieben habe ist so ein zwischending aus c++ und nichts^^ Musst das halt in VB umwandeln  =)  Geht hoffentlich nur um einen Lösungsansatz.


----------

